

The Most Heinous VA Medical Story on a Veteran in Human Existence - elleferrer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEl7GT96x6M

======
elleferrer
Read more at: [http://www.heavy.com/news/2013/11/robin-temple-video-va-
malp...](http://www.heavy.com/news/2013/11/robin-temple-video-va-malpractice/)

Indiegogo Campaign: [http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/va-doctors-made-this-
woman...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/va-doctors-made-this-woman-s-life-
a-living-hell-help-her-get-a-better-life?c=pledges)

'Help Robin Temple U.S. Veteran for VA Malpractice' White House Petition is
here: [https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/help-robin-
temple-...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/help-robin-temple-us-
veteran-va-malpractice/SpLRs129#thank-you=p)

